
Retro-innovation: Features we miss from long-gone tech products - CrankyBear
https://insights.hpe.com/articles/retro-innovation-features-we-miss-from-long-gone-tech-products-1708.html
======
pwason
The Amiga 1000 "keyboard garage".

Hell, the Amiga.

